# Rough pastures



## Primewelding (Apr 2, 2015)

I just bought a 17 acre coastal pasture and leasing the 40 acres next to it which is also planted in coastal hay. Just got my first cutting of 200 bales off the places which isn't bad. The problem lies in the terrain. The fields haven't been bailed in a couple of years. And they had a lot of hogs rutting up the place. Leaving holes everywhere. How can I smooth the field down with out starting over from scratch. The hay is good but the ride cutting and baling is hell on me and the equipment. Thanks


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

In this area we have paid a local excavator to roll it with huge and heavy vibratory roller.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Depending on the number of holes or ruts, you could consider getting a load of soil and filling them individually.


----------



## Primewelding (Apr 2, 2015)

Well i think the roller would be pretty costly. But I'll check into that. As for the loads of dirt. The pasture has been neglected for about three years and hogs were all over the fifty acres. Not to mention hunters leaving ruts all over the place. I've got my hands full with this pasture.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would disc the field good, not too aggressive but aggressive enuf to be able to move a little dirt. I believe I would do this in the spring. You can then run a blade over the field and move a bit of dirt around to fill in holes/ruts. Bigger depressions might need a bit of new dirt to straighten out.....don't worry about the Bermuda coming back, it'll probably come back thicker....don't forget to hit it with N


----------



## Primewelding (Apr 2, 2015)

Sounds good appreciate the reply.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Sounds like you need a helicopter equipped with a full auto to take care of the hog problem.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Disking may be the answer, or an airreator of some kind. Use a drag harrow to fill in with loosened soil.

It will be easier if you soil is not too much of a blackland type.

Can the folks at Uvalde help much?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Remember folks used to run hogs to lean our johnsongrass problems.


----------

